
Show HN: Flaskmail – the easiest way to get email on any available domain name - flaskmail
https://flaskmail.com
======
klevenspielberg
Seems slick. Does it work with my current domain?

~~~
flaskmail
Thanks! :) It does work with your current domain, you will however need to
configure a couple of DNS-records yourself after signing up as we won't have
access to your domain name.

~~~
klevenspielberg
Ace

